# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Lễ hội pháo hoa Đà Nẵng 2011 - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## hangnt

(Du lịch Đà Nẵng) - Đúng 20h30 phút đêm 29/4, sau chương trình nghệ thuật khai mạc DIFC 2011 hoành tráng bên bờ sông Hàn, pháo hoa khai hội lộng lẫy giữa bầu trời đêm thành phố lung linh sắc màu, mê đắm lòng người.

*Đội Việt Nam*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

*Đội Hàn Quốc*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

*Đội Anh*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

*Đội Trung Quốc*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

*Đội Italia*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào du lịch Đà Nẵng

----------


## thuty

Mình thấy bảo dịp 30-4 mọi người hay đi du lịch Đà Nẵng để xem pháo hoa lắm. 2h chiều là kín chỗ 2 bên bơ sông Hàn rồi, mặc dù tối mới bắn

----------

